# Required Router For Wishnet Broadband



## surya_sapui (Jul 1, 2014)

Dear guys,

I got a new connection Wishnet Broadband , can you pls refer me a good wifi router.

Only a lan cable coming  & provide me a static ip . Through user name & password dialing.

i want to use this connection through multiple pc at a time. help guys...


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 2, 2014)

For Wishnet broadband, you can get any router from a reputed brand having RJ-45 Ethernet connector. Choose from brands like TP Link, Netgear, Asus, D Link, Belkin. These are some of the trusted brands in case of routers. For the exact suggestion, please let us know your budget and the coverage that you would require.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jul 3, 2014)

my budget around 2.5k to 3k.kindly suggest.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 3, 2014)

Truly speaking, your needs will be covered even in much less budget. I would recommend the Netgear WNR2000. It is priced at 1595 Rs on Flipkart and has a WLAN speed of 300 Mbps and LAN speed of 2000 Mbps.

Here's the link to it. Netgear WNR2000 N300 Wireless without Modem Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com


----------



## mitraark (Jul 5, 2014)

Get a cheap TP Link WR740, I have WR841, no point in going for a 300mbps router,150 mbps more than we'd need.

Wishnet user from Dum Dum


----------



## surya_sapui (Jul 5, 2014)

but what about the wifi range.i need good range.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 5, 2014)

The one I suggested you has good range.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jul 5, 2014)

in spite of internal antenna


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes. Else you can also go for a dual antenna featured router from TP Link, Asus, D Link or any good brand as I stated in my first post.  The brand does not matter much because the OEMs are same in general. So decide the one based on service support. As far as I have heard, Netgear and Asus have good service support w.r.t. routers. Don't know about the rest.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jul 13, 2014)

Actually my requirement like this , whenever i power on the router then wishnet automatically connect like BSNL, i dont want dialup from pc & i also want multiple connect pc at a time.
it is possible in wishnet.


----------



## tkin (Jul 13, 2014)

surya_sapui said:


> Actually my requirement like this , whenever i power on the router then wishnet automatically connect like BSNL, i dont want dialup from pc & i also want multiple connect pc at a time.
> it is possible in wishnet.


No, after power on, you will need to visit the wishnet login page from any device once, log in, and till you restart the router you can use it through any device. But these providers are small scale so they do not use pppoe, hence you cannot auto login.

A simple Netgear JN1010 would suffice for you: Netgear JNR1010 N150 Wireless Router - Netgear: Flipkart.com

I use this with my PMPL(Meghbela) broadband, it works good, and sometimes I connect upto 4 devices with it, range is good, I can get signal across 3 rooms.


----------



## surya_sapui (Jul 14, 2014)

ok, anyone using wishnet can you pls post about this connection

i mean network downtime,speed.


----------



## saurabh024 (Aug 9, 2014)

surya_sapui said:


> Dear guys,
> 
> I got a new connection Wishnet Broadband , can you pls refer me a good wifi router.
> 
> ...




Surya - I live in Kaikhali ( near Dum Dum area, Kolkata). Cable guys are asking for 600Rs to set up the router. I purchased the Digiflip router from Flipkart few days back. but unable to configure. Can you help me to configure? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mitraark (Sep 8, 2014)

Google Wishnet Wi fi setup,you'll get a link of digit forum thread which I made a few years ago, that is simple enough to setup WiFi I hope.

I live in Dum Dum as well, near station.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 8, 2014)

Follow the links in TDF given by    [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION],as suggested by him.
The configuration process is brilliantly and exhaustively yet easily and clearly denoted by   [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION] in a step-by-step manner. Go through it,and you all will have your fascinating experience,particularly OP.

If any issues arise   [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION] and   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] are always there to help you guys. Both are very good,helpful and genius Friends of ours in this forum.

I live in Baguihati,at Jyangra Battala.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=20034]surya_sapui [/MENTION]and  [MENTION=290318]saurabh024[/MENTION], go to the subsection "Networking" within this section. Open page 10 and locate  the thread  "Wifi for Cable Internet". Click page1 and locate the comment #24 by  [MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION].
Go through it,your problems will be resolved


----------



## sajal (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm planning to get a wishnet connection (since I will get a better speed than my current BSNL adsl at similar price).. After going through few posts from the experienced guys like mitraark (eg *www.digit.in/forum/networking/174584-wifi-cable-internet-3.html#post1920851), I'm planning to get "TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router", I need the 300 mbps speed for my home wifi, currently using a DLink 2750u ADSL router with DSL.

Need help from any forum experts regarding two things:
1. Will I be able to setup auto login to the network from the router itself? Don't want to go through the hassle of logging in everytime from each device. This will depend on if I can setup PPOE for wishnet.
2. If the first setup is not possible, I have a NAS with debian linux.. which remains always on and is my primary headless download server. Can I setup a automated script on it so that the net gets connected on disconnection. And I hope by this method I can automatically connect from other devices without logging in since the macid reported will be that of NAS via the router


Please confirm if my router choice is ok and should I go ahead with wishnet and get seamless internet on all my devices, please understand that I do have some devices like Smart TV connected to my home wifi, where I cannot even open a browser and login.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

sajal said:


> I'm planning to get a wishnet connection (since I will get a better speed than my current BSNL adsl at similar price).. After going through few posts from the experienced guys like mitraark (eg *www.digit.in/forum/networking/174584-wifi-cable-internet-3.html#post1920851), I'm planning to get "TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router", I need the 300 mbps speed for my home wifi, currently using a DLink 2750u ADSL router with DSL.
> 
> Need help from any forum experts regarding two things:
> 1. Will I be able to setup auto login to the network from the router itself? Don't want to go through the hassle of logging in everytime from each device. This will depend on if I can setup PPOE for wishnet.
> ...


I use this router, its cheap and works wonderfully with Wishnet.

Netgear JNR1010 N150 Wireless Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com


*Now the answers to your questions:*

1. You cannot log in to the network from within the router, the network does not support PPPOE.

You have to log in via an webpage that automatically opens if you try to open any website using HTTP(redirect to log in page does not work with HTTPS pages) for the first time, now you have to keep the browser window open as long as you want to use the network. Please bookmark this page for ease of use later.

2. This is possible. Since the mac id of the router gets reported to Wishnet server, you can log in via any connected device to the Wishnet page and browse from the rest of the devices. This is what I normally do. The log in page is very simple. You can write a script to automate the process easily.

Make sure to set the option in router configure page to use its own mac id before you connect it to the Wishnet network, they use mac binding and if you change the mac then you have to call customer care and get the binding released. Sticking to router mac helps overcome this issue.


----------



## sajal (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot tkin for confirming that wishnet doesn't have PPOE and thankfully the 2nd option is feasible..

I just checked up Netgear JNR1010, I need a 300Mbps rouer, due to some high bandwidth demanding devices at home, they need internal network for streaming and also the ddwrt support do majke the TP-LINK TL-WR841N a high choice. But I guess the major requirement is the ability to set a custom MAC-ID in the router.

I'm going to go ahead with wishnet.. Will try the auto connect script latter and ask for help if I need.

Thanks a lot, I hope wishnet will be much better..


----------



## mitraark (Feb 10, 2015)

sajal said:


> I'm planning to get a wishnet connection (since I will get a better speed than my current BSNL adsl at similar price).. After going through few posts from the experienced guys like mitraark (eg *www.digit.in/forum/networking/174584-wifi-cable-internet-3.html#post1920851), I'm planning to get "TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps Wireless N Router", I need the 300 mbps speed for my home wifi, currently using a DLink 2750u ADSL router with DSL.
> 
> Need help from any forum experts regarding two things:
> 1. Will I be able to setup auto login to the network from the router itself? Don't want to go through the hassle of logging in everytime from each device. This will depend on if I can setup PPOE for wishnet.
> ...



Since you asked me to reply, i have to admit here, I honestly don't have a good answer to your query. I've seen some people mention about some app for auto login of Wishnet in Facebok group, i never needed one since my PC is on 24x7 and i never have to login repeatedly. I am not sure when Wishnet gets logged out, it must be after a few hours of not using internet.

I'm think if the NAS is always on, you'll be logged into Wishnet all the time as well. I have to login like a few times a month, sometimes Wishnet logs out by itself even when Im browsing.

WR841 is a good router although I never have been able to utilise the full 300 mbps bandwidth of it, I use a 150mbps TP Link WR721 USB Adapter and I've uploaded at speeds of 10 MB/s max, from the next room, and when I use my laptop, 3 walls apart, diagonally opposite room of my 1600 sq home, to copy files from Homegroup PC I get 2-3 MB/s barely. I might have been happy with a 150mbps Router. If you are able to use the full 300mbps please mention here.


----------



## tkin (Feb 10, 2015)

sajal said:


> Thanks a lot tkin for confirming that wishnet doesn't have PPOE and thankfully the 2nd option is feasible..
> 
> I just checked up Netgear JNR1010, I need a 300Mbps rouer, due to some high bandwidth demanding devices at home, they need internal network for streaming and also the ddwrt support do majke the TP-LINK TL-WR841N a high choice. *But I guess the major requirement is the ability to set a custom MAC-ID in the router.*
> 
> ...


I think all routers have this feature. Even if it's not there the router will have its own default Mac. I use my router's Mac id to login. The network is bound to that Mac.


----------



## sajal (Feb 10, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Since you asked me to reply, i have to admit here, I honestly don't have a good answer to your query. I've seen some people mention about some app for auto login of Wishnet in Facebok group, i never needed one since my PC is on 24x7 and i never have to login repeatedly. I am not sure when Wishnet gets logged out, it must be after a few hours of not using internet.
> 
> I'm think if the NAS is always on, you'll be logged into Wishnet all the time as well. I have to login like a few times a month, sometimes Wishnet logs out by itself even when Im browsing.
> 
> WR841 is a good router although I never have been able to utilise the full 300 mbps bandwidth of it, I use a 150mbps TP Link WR721 USB Adapter and I've uploaded at speeds of 10 MB/s max, from the next room, and when I use my laptop, 3 walls apart, diagonally opposite room of my 1600 sq home, to copy files from Homegroup PC I get 2-3 MB/s barely. I might have been happy with a 150mbps Router. *If you are able to use the full 300mbps please mention here.*



Thanks mitraark, thanks a lot for your post. By now I'm confirmed that wishnet will be wonderful in terms of connection, since I already got confirmation from two satisfied users, this does force me to move ahead from my age old BSNL based system.

Secondly I do own a Dlink 2750u adsl router which is 300mbps and I get the full 300mbps when I stream HD quality movies on my TV from the NAS.. so I'm sure I'll be able to do the same with the TPLink, but will definitely let you guys know after I have setup properly, probably 10+ days from now, remember I haven't yet confirmed wishnet service or even ordered the modem, going to do now 

Regarding the auto connect script, I have high hopes that I will be able to code it, will update about it also in future.

and tkin, I do not have the custom MACID feature in my current dlink router and I seriously hope dlink does something about their software updates in future, I'm sure most knowledgeable users will switch over from them to other companies like Netgea/Asus/TP-Link

Thanks again.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 10, 2015)

I stream 1080p Music Videos from PC to my mobile, of upto 1 GB size for a 4 minute video, even those don't have a bitrate of more than 6 MB/s , and they play smoothly on my mobile. 300mbps would only be fully utilised when we do large file transfers i guess.


----------



## sajal (Feb 10, 2015)

Ok will definiely check with Large files via 2 devices connected via LAN cable and update.. Also have already ordered the TP-LINK TL-WR841N 300Mbps, also if somebody wants its 150mbps counterpart TP-LINK TL-WR740N 150Mbps is available at 800+ , both should be great for Wishnet and both support dd-wrt (who knows it might come handy for the tweakers)

On a side note, did anybody check GarGoyle firmware, looks awesome due to its functions, I know this is out of topic, but just couldn't resist to ask
*www.gargoyle-router.com/ (TP Link router does support it)


----------



## cheesiechimp (Apr 8, 2015)

Sorry for the dumb question. 

Can't the MAC address of the router itself be registered with Wishnet instead of MAC spoofing? Wouldn't the router then have an always on connection if it was left on? At what stage of the provisioning process do Wishnet ask for the MAC address?

I find this a bit difficult to grasp. It would be annoying to have to sign in to ISP network every now and then.  I live in the UK. I have had cable broadband before. Used dd-wrt on Linksys WRT54G router and had an always on connection. Devices connected to the router never had to log in (ISP Virgin media)

Brief Background

I am trying to convince my relative (in Behala) to try Wishnet / Alliance for a year to see the quality of service compared to pathetic CalcuttaTelephones connection they have at present.

*=== Edit 08-Jun-2015 ===*

My relatives got Wishnet connection through Sristi cable operator in Behala (near Chourasta). A static IP address was given to them. 

After switching the router on, a computer / tablet has to be used to access a login page (*192.168.183.x:9081) to sign in to start internet access. Minor irritant when compared to the autologin feature set on the modem for their BSNL (PPPoA, I think) connection. 

But the connection quality is waaaay better than BSNL (particularly PING values - under 20ms). 

IP settings configured for the WAN settings on the router (Static IP) as below:

static IP - 10.10.46.x
subnet = 255.255.255.192
gateway = 10.10.46.x
dns1 = 172.16.0.1 
dns2 10.10.0.1

Router used: TP-LINK WR841N v9 from Amazon India

*Speedtest results (Bronze Super 512Kbps plan)*
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results


----------

